# Las Vegas August 1st and 2nd



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello All, I am going to be visiting Las Vegas on August 1-2...looking for someone to smoke with...let me know if anyone is interested...thank


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

why the hell did no locals post anything from this, and how did i miss it ? of well, you are here, we have some Anejo's under our belt.. Whats next 
its been my pleasure Andrew-
S.T


----------

